# SWAI.. new fish in the store



## GrillingFool (Apr 28, 2009)

My Kroger's store has been offering SWAI fish for a while now. 

They had fresh filets on sale for $2.99 a pound so I took the plunge.

The counter man described it as "like tilapia".
I thought it strongly resembled catfish meat.

Tasted it when I got home. Raw, it is pretty mild, with a decent meaty
texture.

Cooked it with a bit of citrus, cajun spices and olive oil on the "foreman" grill.

Not bad. A mild tasting fish, very similar to catfish in texture and appearance.

Google says it is a "river catfish" extensively farmed. Some catfish sold 
is actually swai, so check country of origin if concerned.

"Swai is a white-flesh fish (typically available in fillet form) with a sweet mild, taste and light flaky texture that can be broiled, grilled, or coating with bread crumbs and fried, according to experts. It can be prepared simply, but also takes well to sauces. A 3.5-ounce serving of plain fish contains around 90 calories, 4 grams of fat (1.5 saturated), 45 grams of cholesterol and 50 milligrams of sodium." 

I'll be buying more; I like it much better than tilapia!


----------



## Cooksie (Apr 28, 2009)

GrillingFool said:


> My Kroger's store has been offering SWAI fish for a while now.
> 
> They had fresh filets on sale for $2.99 a pound so I took the plunge.
> 
> ...


 
I saw some Basa for sale the other day in the grocery flyer.  I had no idea what it was, so I googled.  I think it's kin to Swai.


----------



## Chicks (Apr 28, 2009)

Basa and Swai are both farm raised  mostly in Thailand and Vietnam and are as you said River Catfish.  We eat a lot of Swai, our Winn Dixie has it often buy one get one free.  I have used it for all of my catfish, grouper and talapia recipes.  It is wonderful blackened, in a picatta sauce, coated with wasabi and mayo topped with panko or just breaded and fried.
C


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Apr 28, 2009)

Monterey Bay Aquarium recommends using
Ameican Farmed catfish instead of Swai.

Just some information. 

Swai - Seafood Watch | Monterey Bay Aquarium


----------



## Chicks (Apr 28, 2009)

We eat bot but I find the Swai to not have that musky taste that Catfish sometimes has.
C


----------



## jennyema (Apr 29, 2009)

mike in brooklyn said:


> Monterey Bay Aquarium recommends using
> Ameican Farmed catfish instead of Swai.
> 
> Just some information.
> ...


 

I'm not a big fan of farmed fish from asia.


----------



## attie (Apr 30, 2009)

jennyema said:


> I'm not a big fan of farmed fish from asia.



I tried to track down some links I had to Asian fish farming but have lost them. As far as I'm concerned Swai and Basa and Catfish are all the same fish and were all once called Pacific Dory. I really do have a problem with Asian farmed seafood of any description simply because they do not have the same hygienic code of practice in place as your country or ours does, thus they can compete on the international market and destroy our/your local seafood industry.

I can get worked up over this subject but I think the most important message is this, consider looking after your own industry first.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 30, 2009)

Basa, Swai/Tra, and Channel Catfish are of the same Kingdom, Phylum, Class, and order, but are of different families, genus, and species...Related somewhat, but three entirely different fish   They have some similar characteristics, but many different ones. The Dorys, of which there are 25+ species, are of a different order completely. However in some areas of Southeast Asia, and possibly in other areas as well, Basa, Swai/Tra are sometimes (incorrectly) referred to as “Cream Dory” ---  Again Channel Catfish, by far the most predominate species of USA pond raised Catfish, are a completely different species of fish. --- Recently approximately 99% of the fish imported to the U.S.A (mostly to the west coast). Are Swai/Tra, not true Basa. At one time in the U.S.A. approximately 90% of the fish labeled as Basa were in fact Swai/Tra. Basa is the preferred fish of the peoples of South East Asia and the majority of it is consumed locally. The Swai/Tra, considered, less desirable are farmed and imported to foreign/overseas markets.  

  While importers, both here and in other countries put a positive spin on the fishes safety, and sanitary farming practices, etc, there is evidence that says otherwise. IMO their vision is clouded by Millions and Millions of $$$$$$$$$$... Much like the vision of the importers of toys, whose products are painted with leaded paints?? 

  The exporting countries can proudly display farms, their sanitary aquaculture practices, and processing facilities etc. to prospective importers/buyers from foreign countries. However, it would seem (to me) these facilities can only produce a small percentage of the tonnage of fish that are exported. Where and how is the remainder, (largest percentage) of the fish, farmed and processed?? 

  Maybe Hear HERE 




			
				attie said:
			
		

> I really do have a problem with Asian farmed seafood of any description simply because they do not have the same hygienic code of practice in place as your country or ours does, thus they can compete on the international market and destroy our/your local seafood industry.
> 
> I can get worked up over this subject but I think the most important message is this, consider looking after your own industry first.



+ 1


----------



## jennyema (Apr 30, 2009)

Uncle Bob

That video was really disturbing and serves as a wake up call concerning the safety of fish from asia.

In addition to the safety considerations, there's the fact that it comes from halfway around the world.  I've become more of a believer in eating more locally after reading books like "Animal, Vegetable Miracle" and "The Omnivore's Dilemma."


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank G-d I do not eat catfish. But I wonder of tilapia production is any better.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 30, 2009)

CharlieD said:


> Thank G-d I do not eat catfish. But I wonder of tilapia production is any better.



Charlie...Don't confuse USA Pond Raised Catfish Aquaculture methods, sanitation practices, and feeds with those of southeast Asia! Here the water is strictly monitored...fresh spring water is pumped in from underground aquifers, ponds are often drained and refilled. The water is oxygenated in hot dry summer months etc. The feed is mostly vegetarian...Soybean, wheat, corn, with some bone meal. In other areas of the world the fish are quite often farmed in polluted waters, and the feeding regime sometimes includes flushing the toilet!! Look for the Country Of Origin on the Label. (COOL) Look for fish raised and processed in the U.S.A. and.......

Enjoy!!!


----------

